# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  thuật toán tìm sồ nguyên tố

## bell.lina

các bác ơi, câu lệnh tìm số nguyên tố trong VB6 như thế nào vậy nhỉ?
các bác jup em với:-?

----------


## hungvietuc1

Bạn thử cái này xem nhé:


```
Dim N As Single
Dim K As Integer
Dim I As Integer
N=InputBox("Nhap so N=")
K=Int(Sqr(N))
I=2
Do While N Mod I <> 0 And I<=K
  I=I+1
Loop
If I>K then
   msgbox(N & " la mot so nguyen to")
Else
   msgbox(N & " Khong phai la mot so nguyen to")
End If
```

----------


## sonhp

thanks! Thuật toán hay đấy. Trước giờ tui toàn dùng biến KT thui

----------

